# Just Bought A New 2010 Outback 300bh



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

We haven't posted in quite a while, but just wanted to share the news with our fellow outbackers, we are trading up ! From a 2003 21RS to a 2010 300BH. We will pick up the new Outback on Monday afternoon, we are very excited, this new 300BH has so much more room than our 21RS. And it is such a beautiful trailer too !


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats guys!!! You're gonna love it. We're taking ours out again next weekend and I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

thelmasgang said:


> Congrats guys!!! You're gonna love it. We're taking ours out again next weekend and I CAN'T WAIT!!!


That's good to hear ! We will take ours next weekend too, for a maiden run, of course ! Can't Wait !!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

You puttin kids/teenagers back there? Please let us know how that layout works out. ---Mike


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats! Newbie here. We camped twice in ours already and we love it! A little short on storage without the rear bunks cause you lose the pass through storage. But the rear slide really adds to the interior space. We're empty nesters (except for our big dobie) so our guests might be another couple one weekend and little rugrats the next. The sleeping versatility and extra interior room is worth it to us. I couldnt design a better floorplan for our needs.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new TT. It will make a lot of difference in the comfort level, I'm sure. We have a 21RS and love it but wa are also thinking a little bigger would be great. Well see what happens next season. Good luck and be sure to watch your PDI Monday!


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> You puttin kids/teenagers back there? Please let us know how that layout works out. ---Mike


Our son is 15 yrs old, he'll be the main owner of that space, but my parents go with us from time to time, and sometimes our newly married daughter and son-in-law go with us, so there will be plenty of people using that back bunk area, that's one of the main reasons for choosing this model, plenty of room !


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is one GREAT Outback!!! I'm totally jealous!

Congrats and many happy times in it!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new one. Hope ya have lots of good campin' times with it !!!!


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to all for the well wishes ! We have just finished loading everything into the new trailer, long long, day ! How does one family accumulate so much "stuff" in one little camper ? After unloading evrything out of the 21RS and then back into the new 300BH, we are totally worn out ! On a hot muggy humid Kentucky summer day too!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! You're gonna feel like you're in a palace with all that extra space. Every time we open ours up, we all comment how we 'forgot' how big it is! We're 2 adults/2 young teens and a dog camping and we've never felt crowded. I hope you have as much fun in yours as we have in ours! Keep us posted - and ps, I bet we're hotter and muggy-er (sp?) down here!!!!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Well Colonel.....how did it go?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! ON THE NEW TRAILER!!!!


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

We had our "maiden voyage" this past weekend, loved it ! We loved all the room, especially all that "sleeping room", we had my parents and my 10 yr old niece too, all of us togther in the trailer without bumping into each other !Can't wait to go again, hopefully this weekend ! We are taking it to the Great Smoky Mountain National Park in the great state of Tennessee for a week in October! Looking forward to that ! Love the Smokies and Gatlinburg in the Fall !


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

col. Sanders crew said:


> We had our "maiden voyage" this past weekend, loved it ! We loved all the room, especially all that "sleeping room", we had my parents and my 10 yr old niece too, all of us togther in the trailer without bumping into each other !Can't wait to go again, hopefully this weekend ! We are taking it to the Great Smoky Mountain National Park in the great state of Tennessee for a week in October! Looking forward to that ! Love the Smokies and Gatlinburg in the Fall !


AWESOME!!!! Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, I know you're still very new to it but I'm anxious to hear how it felt towing the extra length. That's a considerable difference from your previous trailer........ (we didn't know any different, never having towed a trailer) - so, how did it feel/perform?


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> Ok, I know you're still very new to it but I'm anxious to hear how it felt towing the extra length. That's a considerable difference from your previous trailer........ (we didn't know any different, never having towed a trailer) - so, how did it feel/perform?


The trailer pulled just as good or even better than our 21RS, but it was harder to get backed into the campsite than the 21RS and I had to remind myself I was towing a much longer trailer when I was making turns, etc.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

That's great to hear that you towed with ease...........backing up just takes practice (IMHO). My husband does all the towing for us (I don't think he trusts me yet) and I do all the backing up for us (I definately don't trust him in reverse!) - so it works out well for both of us!

Happy Campgin!


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey all, new to the forum and gonna be a new Outback owner. we are trading in our 2701ss Rockwood for a 2010 Outback 300BH. we pick it up on Sat. we chose this model becuase the the bedroom being a play room for our 9 & 5 yr old boys. i do have a question for fellow owners of this model. is the small corner shelf big enough for a 19" TV? we also thought about mounting one on the wall instead.

Thanks!

TommyG


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

TommyG265 said:


> Hey all, new to the forum and gonna be a new Outback owner. we are trading in our 2701ss Rockwood for a 2010 Outback 300BH. we pick it up on Sat. we chose this model becuase the the bedroom being a play room for our 9 & 5 yr old boys. i do have a question for fellow owners of this model. is the small corner shelf big enough for a 19" TV? we also thought about mounting one on the wall instead.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TommyG


Congrats Tommy.

I measured that cabinet and it extends 16" from the back wall and 21" from the bathroom wall. The corner from wall to wall is 32" across. If you are talking about a flat screen I would think it would fit. In the process of measuring the cabinet I extended the front slide so I would have room to walk back there and when I got done the slide would not retract. Fortunately I have two slides so took the switches out and "switched" them and it worked so apparantly I have a bad switch. I guess I'll call the dealer and see if they can send me one under warranty without dragging it 75 miles to get it fixed. Oh well.


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. i thought about putting a 19" LCD on the corner shelf, but also thought about mounting the same style TV to the wall to the right of it. anyone have any pictures or similar set ups?


----------

